# proteus Windows 7



## cerebroo (Nov 25, 2009)

Hola, quisiera saber, si es que el proteus 7.6, y el multisim 10, tienen problemas en windows 7, ya sea al instalar o durante, no he tenido problemas solo quiero saber para tomar algunas decisiones.

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 25, 2009)

Hola, ningún problema, yo tengo los 2 funcionando en el 7 (32 Bits), no te sé decir en un x64.

Saludos


----------



## cerebroo (Nov 25, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Electrodopaje (Nov 27, 2009)

saludos , yo tengo problemas con el windows 7 y el proteus , no acepta la licencia , si alguien puede ayudarme lo agradeceria bastante


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 10, 2009)

Yo tengo el mismo problema con el Windows 7 de 64 bits el proteus no te reconoce la licencia. Alguno sabe la solución?


----------



## aguevara (Dic 10, 2009)

Tuve el problema de que windows vista y despues windows 7 no reconocian la licencia y lo que hice fue lo siguiente.
1.- De otra computadora con windows XP (donde ya tenia instalado proteus 7.4) copie la carpeta entera "Labcenter Electronics" en una usb.
2.- La pegue en archivos de programa de windows vista (hice lo mismo en el 7)
3.- A disfrutar !!! hasta ahora y sin problemas.

Saludos


----------



## Electrodopaje (Dic 12, 2009)

dragondgold , saludos y gracias pore le mensaje , te cuento que he intentado enviarte el MP pero me he visto restringido por el sistema , porque al parecer no cumplo aun con un minimo de 25 mensajes como requisito , pero de todos modos gracias.

saludos , discurpa pero aun no he podido resolver el proble a

saludos nuevamente , hice mas o menos  lo que dijo aguevara yo copié un proteus instalado en xp y lo ejecuté directamente desde una usb y funciona correctamente


----------



## villisito (Ene 11, 2010)

Tenía el mismo problema, muy buena solucion  he hecho lo mismo copie de mi pc que lo tenia instalado en xp y lo pegue en mi portatil con windows 7 y me funciono a full ahora ya lo tengo en los dos gracias por tu post en el muro calificacion 10/10

Gracias aguevara


----------



## Magician (Feb 17, 2010)

Probado en Windows 7 x64: Proteus 7.6 sp0

Cambiar los permisos de la carpeta en donde se instaló el Proteus de modo que los usuarios tengan control total sobre el mismo.

Para el driver USB no hay aun solución a parte de realizar la instalación en una maquina virtual.


----------



## josefrm (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola , podrias concretar un poco mas sobre como cambiar los permisos.
gracias.


----------



## mecatrodatos (Mar 14, 2010)

aguevara dijo:


> Tuve el problema de que windows vista y despues windows 7 no reconocian la licencia y lo que hice fue lo siguiente.
> 1.- De otra computadora con windows XP (donde ya tenia instalado proteus 7.4) copie la carpeta entera "Labcenter Electronics" en una usb.
> 2.- La pegue en archivos de programa de windows vista (hice lo mismo en el 7)
> 3.- A disfrutar !!! hasta ahora y sin problemas.
> ...


 
gracias me estaba matando la cabeza con la instalcion me funciono bien he podido abrir simulaciones.excelente


----------



## 6031575 (Mar 23, 2010)

yo intale en win 7 de 64 sin problemas, pero tengo problemas con el acercamiento con el zoom se comporta, como si trabajara en camara lenta, lo instale en un toshiba que tiene tarjeta aceleradora de video, y esa parte no anda bien. que recomiendan, no le puede instalar xp no hay soporte para la tarjeta acelaradora de video.

perdon el vin7 es de 32 bit


----------



## chilense (Abr 5, 2010)

Magician dijo:


> Probado en Windows 7 x64: Proteus 7.6 sp0
> 
> Cambiar los permisos de la carpeta en donde se instaló el Proteus de modo que los usuarios tengan control total sobre el mismo.
> 
> Para el driver USB no hay aun solución a parte de realizar la instalación en una maquina virtual.



Estimados,

cuando simulo en una Vm con windows XP el simulador se va al 100% de la CPU (incluso eleva el CPU de la máquina al 100%). Alguien sabe como configurar el sim para que no sature a la máquina?


----------



## leyenda (Abr 23, 2010)

manes  para w7 y  windows vista deben ejecutar como  administrador el  instalador  y desactivar momentateamente  el  antivirus  para el  crack no lo elimine


----------



## transh182 (Abr 30, 2010)

tenia el mismo problema y no me dejaba instalar el patch para volverlo legitimi y me permitiera abrirlo asi que loq qeu hise fue reiniciar el oredenador y entrar por modo seguro de alli ejecute el patch y listo reinicie y el proteus corria excelentemente.
espero les sirva


----------



## cerebroo (May 7, 2010)

Si funciona el Proteus en Win 7, y como dice leyenda, asi debe hacerse.


----------



## padbem (May 12, 2010)

buenas la verdad yo lo que ise fue instalar todo en modo seguro asi pude instalar el proteus 7.6 ahoar tengo es un problema es con el dirver  usb virtual si alguien me puede ayudar con eso a obviamente tengo windows 7


----------



## alexus (Jul 6, 2010)

hola, tengo windows 7 a 32 bit, y tampoco me acepta la licencia, he probado con varias ya... que podra ser?


----------



## emprendedor 2009 (Jul 6, 2010)

te recomiendo que lo instales en xp, particiona tu disco duro lo pudes acer con norton partition magic  y primero instala virtual pc ,luego en la particion instalas windos xp sp3, y alli cargas el proteus


----------



## damasco (Oct 4, 2010)

hola a todos disculpa pero lo mismo me pasa con el eagle, y es que no me deja ver la biblioteca. y hice lo de instalarlo en xp y pasarlo y tampoco. q solución puede haber??


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Oct 4, 2010)

aveces sucede que no acepta la licencia de una nueva version de proteus por que dice que ya hay una licencia registrada en el computador. yo personalmente uso un programa que desinstala de raiz los programas.. para mi es excelente y lo uso para cuando hago mantenimiento a los computadores. Se llama REVO UNISTALLER PRO. no me gusta usar el desistalador de programas de panel de control por que deja basura guardada. en cambio este escanea y borra. una ves desinstalas la anterior version de proteus ejecutas el instal del nuevo como administrados y ya esta.. te agarra la licencia.


----------



## aguevara (Oct 4, 2010)

Sres. la solucion que les propuse (ver historial de post en este hilo) funciona de maravilla y no genera ningun problema, no deben cambiar nada ni mover ninguna licencia, se los recomiendo las instalaciones que he hecho sobre win 7 hasta ahora no han generado problemas y si  muchas satisfacciones.


----------



## zealot2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Amigo he tenido 7 en 32bits y en 64 y el proteus corre perfecto en ambos el 7.6, esta concebido para ambos.



cerebroo dijo:


> Hola, quisiera saber, si es que el proteus 7.6, y el multisim 10, tienen problemas en windows 7, ya sea al instalar o durante, no he tenido problemas solo quiero saber para tomar algunas decisiones.
> 
> Saludos.
> Cerebro


----------



## dukex (Mar 8, 2011)

En mi caso cuando estaba en la universidad utilizaba el proteus y no podia entrar a internet mientras estuviera abierto alguno de los programas de proteus(ISIS, ARES) por que se me bloqueaba la licencia, al parecer el proteus se conectaba a algún sitio y verificaba la información ....

Ahora Uso un programa gratuito, no es tan bueno como el proteus pero no hay inconvenientes...

saludos


----------



## velis26 (Abr 28, 2011)

Hola como estan? llevo algo de tiempo leyendo sus foros y gracias a ellos no he tenido la necesidad de pedir ayuda hasta ahora. Tengo Proteus en mi portatil con WIN-7, en lneas generales se porta bien pero mi problema es que la simulacion se cuelga y hay que esperar un largo rato para que retome su secuencia, eso en el mejor de los casos pues por lo general debo detener la simulación y comenzar de nuevo. De antemano agradesco todos sus consejos!


----------



## zealot2 (Abr 29, 2011)

Buenas tardes family, Tengo un pic16f57 dicho pic no existe en el proteus, esto me es evidentemente bien pezado y engorrozo, ya que no puedo hacer el proyecto, o tendría que hacerlo con otro y sería muy pesado. Que solución, hay, donde consigo ese modulo para proteus. Tambien me ha sucedido con otras cosillas, me imagino que debe haber formas de ponerle otras piezas. 
 La otra duda es que no se como hacer el PCB o circuito impreso en base a mi proyecto, me han dicho que el lo hace solo en base de lo que se tienen hecho en isis, me han dicho que el que lo hace es el ares, no encuentro estas obciones. Por favor familia, ayuda con estas dudillas, gracias de ante mano.


----------



## John BlackKnight (May 14, 2011)

Hola, Tengo un problema con el Proteus 7.6 Sp0 para Windows 7 de 64 bits, lo he instalado pero despues de un tiempo se desinstala solo, me dice que debo buscar el ISIS.exe
Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (May 23, 2011)

Hola John, al ejecutar el instalador del proteus.. lo haces en modo administrador???.. por que para wn 7 muchos programas toca instalarlos asii por que molestan.


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 3, 2011)

parce, buen programa pero faltan algunas libreerias


----------



## godlc (Jul 5, 2011)

hola compañeros, para aquellos que tiene problemas con el proteus en vista , busque mi pots en la gran T! alli esta el proteus para vista, suerte


----------



## Meta (Jul 12, 2011)

Tengo Windows 7 - 64 bits y usando el Proteus 7.8 SP2. Ningún problema.

La versión 8.0 si lo llegaran a sacar, que sea ya de 64 bits o con NetBeans como el nuevo MPLAB X.


----------

